
China to ban online games because they are an “authority vacuum” - riazrizvi
https://www.videogamer.com/news/china-to-ban-online-games-because-they-are-an-authority-vacuum
======
AnimalMuppet
And if there's one thing China abhors, it's an authority vacuum - in
particular, a vacuum of _their_ authority.

------
musicale
I'm pretty sure Tom Nook is one of the most powerful and merciless authorities
on the planet.

------
csense
Probably only banning foreign games. I'm sure you'll still be able to play
games from Chinese government supported studios.

Of course the games will only say good things about China's leaders and
political philosophy.

You'll have to register any online identity with your real name and address.
Anonymity is a non-starter; they have to know who needs to be forcibly
disappeared if you say the wrong thing online.

And they'll probably also hope a couple games get popular, or at least
occasionally used, outside China. Because they'll include backdoor code to get
root access to the computer running it.

------
cac1
This can't possibly stick. Xi will have egg on his face. On the other hand, it
will make a great distraction from the emerging virus scandal.

